# Chars in einem String durch "nichts" ersetzen



## JavaChobo (26. Dez 2007)

Hi,

hab ein kleines Problem. Ich will in einem String Punkte entfernen. Also wenn ich z.B. den String "2.00" bekomme will ich ihn in "200" umwandeln. Hat einer eine Idee wie ich das machen könnte? Wenn ich

String test = "2.00";
test = test.replace('.', '');

mache funktioniert das natürlich nicht, da ein char ja nicht einfach nichts sein kann.   ???:L 
Könnte natürlich den String in chars zerlegen, und dann wieder ohne den Punkt zusammenbauen, aber wenn das etwas weniger aufwendig geht wäre mir das wesentlich lieber.

MfG
JavaChobo


----------



## Gast (26. Dez 2007)

Schau Dir mal replaceAll an


----------



## JavaChobo (26. Dez 2007)

Vielen Dank


----------



## The_S (27. Dez 2007)

Mit replace sollte das auch funktionieren. Immerhin kann man dieser Methode auch eine CharSequence übergeben.


----------

